# Is it worth it?



## cheesypop (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've just been given an amazing opportunity to move out to Dubai for 6 months, problem is I'm worried I'm not going to earn enough to be able to make the most of being there and would like your opinions.

In the UK I live a comfortable life, not a life of luxury but I enjoy going out and the odd weekend away, I would like to continue to live life to this standard in Dubai - have a social life and visit some of the tourist sites especially as friends will come out and visit.

After taking account of the tax i would be charged by the UK, student loan which I will still have to pay for (I'll be coming out on a mission visa) and pension etc I will be left with either 5400AED or 6800AED (depending if can freeze a company loan over the period I'm away). My company will pay for my accommodation. Do you think this is enough?

Many thanks

Cheesypop


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

what's a mission visa?


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi & welcome..

Good you got an amazing offer 

I just posted something similar last night... see here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/58029-good-job-offer-need-ur-help.html Maybe this might also help you.

So, hope 2 meet u in UAE!


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I hate to say this but the figures you've quoted are a little on the low side (£945-£1200 a month) for Dubai and this can be an expensive place to be. So if you're looking to come and save some cash to take home then I think you might be a little disappointed. 

But on the other hand, if it's for the experience, to do the 'live abroad thing' then yeah it can be done, especially as your employer will be covering your accommodation. 6 months will fly by and you'll be glad you did it for the experience and you can treat it like a 'working holiday' (they're so much better than a full on J.O.B!)

Depends on what you're looking for. Who knows while you're here you might be able to scope out a full time gig that you can take on after your 6 month gig finishes. Maybe you'll hit a good company that's paying some good cash, give you a chance to wipe off that student loan and bank some cash! Actually, now that I think of it, the opportunity could be fantastic - you just don't know what big things come your way once here.

I'm assuming you're young with time on your side. Don't expect to save any money on your 6 month job opportunity, but don't look back in years to come regretting you didn't do it. And hey - if it doesn't work out then so what? You go back to the UK and start working there. You lost nothing.

I'm no Tax Consultant - but if I'm not wrong, the UK would not charge you any tax on income earned abroad. And even if they did, on the figures you've mentioned it'll be nothing, probably negligible. Again, someone else on here might be able to advise you on the tax implication a little better.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just accomodation or accomodation, bills, internet etc?

Any car supplied, the cheapest to hire here is around 1500 AED per month?

Like to go out? Drinks start at 30 AED in fairly grubby pubs, about 40-45 AED on average in bars, wine starts at 200 AED. Though there are ways of socialising cheaper eg ladies night and brunches.

In summary it's more than do-able but it's not great. You need to weigh up the actual opportunity and if these 6 months will benefit your career, then do so and cut back a bit - the beach is always free.


----------



## cheesypop (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow. Thanks for your quick responses.

You've given me a few questions I will have to ask my company about.

In reply to some of your questions:

As far as I'm aware a mission visa is one where I'm still employed by my UK company, so I will still be paid from the UK payrole etc. They last from 3 months and then you can renew them again for another 3 months once you have been out of the country for 10 days (please don't quote me on that, I don't have all the details yet!)


No idea about exactly what is included in the package - will find out.

I'm not that young - just on the right side of 30 (and yes still paying off my student loan!)

I don't expect to save any money, but would like to go to a few water parks, and other tourist spots and socialise (I am female, does that really make going out cheaper?!)

Yes, it would be very good for my career, but I wouldn't be looking at staying in Dubai after the 6 months, I would go back to the UK office.

Thanks again for your advice


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Just do it for the experience - if you're still employed with your UK firm you have nothing to lose really. You won't save anything - but if you're comping here being fully aware of that then go for it. For 6 months only i wouldn't recommend a car. On the type of visa you're describing I doubt you'll be able to buy a car here anyway (I may be wrong). Stick to the Metro and the odd cab to get around.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

if you keep being employed by the UK company, you may need to pay tax on that income ? Not sure though as I am not familiar with the UK Tax laws but would most certainly check beforehand...

otherwise your already fairly low wage may be become very very low...


----------



## cheesypop (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks. The figures I have quoted are after tax.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cheesypop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just been given an amazing opportunity to move out to Dubai for 6 months, problem is I'm worried I'm not going to earn enough to be able to make the most of being there and would like your opinions.
> 
> ...



If you are going to be out fo the UK for just six months then you will be subject to UK income tax on your overseas earnings, so you need to factor in that deduction.

If you accommodation is paid for, in ordinary circumstances a single person could manage on the figures you mention (assuming that's a monthly figure), but as you will have deductions, I would say that it is too little.
-


----------



## cheesypop (Sep 14, 2010)

OK. I've spoken to my company...

My accommodation will be in serviced apartments 10 mins walk from the office and will include all utilities and internet and satelite TV.

I will also get an additional allowance which means after paying UK tax I will have about 8400AED or 7000 per month.

I think I'm going to go for it!


----------

